

How to Hire a Good Marketer (for Startups) - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-hire-good-marketer-startups

======
rbojanowski
This is a great article. I think that it is also important for marketing
beginners to remember the difference between marketing and advertising.
Advertising is just a small part of marketing but it is often looked at in the
same way. A good marketer will really help you build an identity for your firm
and help you define a consistent message that you should use at every
communication point with your customers. That message should be communicated
in everything from your logo, to the voice of your website content, to how you
answer your phones, right through to your advertising. It takes a leap of
faith to commit to a message, so it is worth the time upfront to find the
right marketer.

